# The Headline Read — "Left For Dead" (A story about my hero)



## Ed Walsh (Oct 27, 2019)

Greetings,

Thought several of you folks might find this story my wife wrote interesting. It's about my hero, Mary Hardy.
Have a great Lord His Day.

Ed




https://tinyurl.com/y6t46sft​
EDIT: Here's what I wrote to Mary Hardy when she thanks us for the anniversary flowers:

To Mary Hardy Thirteen Years After the Rescue

Thirteen years. Wow! How time is moving on. Thank you yet again, Mary, for rescuing a dark, limp rag of a man from almost certain death.

Last year, Mary and I bought our grave plots in a very out-of-the-way cemetery. And we got a BOGO deal too. 

There are three main things that I am asking God to do for me before I fall asleep. Here they are without the details: 1) for my four children, 2) for my beautiful wife and me, 3) for the succession of my business after I am gone. Besides these three things, I am ready for the sleep of peace reserved for the redeemed. Knowing that my spirit will then be with the God who gave it, and all sin will be gone. Then one incredible Day the One who loved me and gave himself for me will return, and I will awake never to die again and take my place with the Bride of Christ to marvel with ever-increasing joy in the presence of the One True God.

Man, what an outlook for a man and sinful as I am. A man who, like all men, must leave this life of humiliation to stand before the throne of the Majesty of God receiving the sentence of Life or Death. Both are everlasting.

Ed

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Saxon (Nov 15, 2019)

Thank you for sharing. Your wife is a true blessing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

